# Tail Light Strobes



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

Im looking for a set of really bright tail light strobes for my ford pickup.I dont know to much about the different kinds of strobes out there.Any help would be great.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Whelen. Easy to install and repair also very reliable! If you want brghtness then get LEDs! Which is about 75$ per strobe, (includes 15' cable and led) you'll want 4 cuz it looks better than two. You'll need a rocker switch and a on/off button switch. For you're mode button, plus some 14 gauge wire to wire it all up.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

skferreri;1064151 said:


> Im looking for a set of really bright tail light strobes for my ford pickup.I dont know to much about the different kinds of strobes out there.Any help would be great.


Your standard 60 watt supply runs 10 watts per bulb.
90 watters run 15 watts each..
Then you step up to what the big boys like me run....22.5 watts...

I'm happy to anwser any questions you may have...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ajslands;1064153 said:


> Whelen. Easy to install and repair also very reliable! If you want brghtness then get LEDs! Which is about 75$ per strobe, (includes 15' cable and led) you'll want 4 cuz it looks better than two. You'll need a rocker switch and a on/off button switch. For you're mode button, plus some 14 gauge wire to wire it all up.


Gotta disagree here....there is no led on the planet that is as bright as a strobe....its apples to oarnges as they are 
Two completly different pmroducts.....but hands down strobes are brighter
Also...u wire LED with 18 or 20g as they draw no amps...14 is overkill


----------



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Have used STL in all my fleet trucks never ever a problem and for the money is awesome.(stl---speed tech lights))))))))))):0


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Dissociative;1064170 said:


> Gotta disagree here....there is no led on the planet that is as bright as a strobe...but hands down strobes are brighter


I'm going to have to disageree with you also; LED's are brighter than tubes.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

outdoor1;1064188 said:


> Have used STL in all my fleet trucks never ever a problem and for the money is awesome.(stl---speed tech lights))))))))))):0


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Stik208;1064293 said:


>


That pic is awesome!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you, I had a classic post deleted today it said Im with stupid with an up arrow. That made me


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

what LED HAW is brighter than a strobe?...and how are you comparing these?...
Are you saying that a white vertex is brighter than a 22.5watt strobe?!?!


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm pretty disappointed with the brightness of my Vertex's....but i do like not having to have a power supply for them


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

As a Law Enforcement officer(and plow operator on the side) there is NO DOUBT leds are the brightest lighting product "pound for pound" out there. Bright with little amp draw LEDs are the best option...except for one thing: Price. A wives-tale says a problem is they don't generate enough heat to melt snow and thus become obscured. Some loggers here(I've heard) switch to standard lights in the winter for their pups because of snow build up. I have seen this first hand and stopped several rigs to get them to clean off their taillights only to find LEDs in their taillights. I am currently researching/shopping LED options for my rig. But price has been a problem. Several manufacturers make complete four light kits with controller/switch , check Gall's(galls.com). Until the snow flies, keep dreaming of pennies from heaven.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Keeping the tail lights clean is always a pain in the ass. Strobes do heat up the lens and keep snow from stinking. BONUS but they draw so much power and are taxing if there on for a long time while plowing. This year I will be switching to led's. I'm ditching strobe all together. Im putting Leds on my salt spreader for the rear and roof mounted via magnet on the top. Rear lighting is GOLD for a plow truck because of the constant backing into traffic. Many of close calls over the years even with strobes... Just my 2 cents


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I really like my Whelen LED vertex's. It was a bit more money ($75 per corner), but probably not all much more than good strobes with the controller. Nice things are:
1. Really bright
2. Easy install
3. No controller needed
4. Outlast strobes
5. They draw way less power 

I am a bit disapointed in the brightness of the rear ones while the reverse lights are on - somehow the light overpowers them or something.?. They are plenty bright at night with the reverse lights off.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

bterry,
What type of switch do you use? I looked at their website and I couldn't find a switch. Does it have multiple flash patterns once you wire them all together?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ajslands;1064206 said:


> I'm going to have to disageree with you also; LED's are brighter than tubes.


thats such a load of BS. All the cop cars here are now upfitted with LED tubes and they SUCK


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I used one of the four factory upfitter switches in the dash of the '08 superduty. You can use any 12v switch as they are low amperage. The lights have a separate white wire that you provide 12v to and cycle through all of the patterns. There are many syncronized and non-synced patterns to choose from. Once you pick one - it stays there.


----------



## chriso3wj (Nov 19, 2009)

Check out www.strobsnmore.com they have nice stuff and reasonable..


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm selling my Ford Superduty 99-07 (will fit 08 - current) taillights with a hole for strobes or vertex leds if anyone is interested. $30 for the pair - shipped to anywhere in the 48. If you want the new vertex leds in them - add $150.


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

LED's last 50X longer than strobe ... way better deal over time. Better performance and purer color versus strobe.

If you have seen a LEO with bad LEDs, it's either off-brand product or bad install.


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

Has anybody ever put there strobes in the reverse light.I have a 2010 and the reverse light is very small,wondering if they will fit.


----------



## Toolin Customs (Oct 24, 2010)

hey guys I'l put my 2 cents in. I belive both strobe and LED both have their benefits. Strobes can be very satisfying and very bright. But the power supplies and and stigma that goes with moisture burning out bulbs frequently, alot of people have turned to LEDs. which by very specfic deisgn are waterproof. in my personal opinion 90 percent of light output problems are due to loaction. Most( I hope) truck manufacturers spend alot of time perfecting light output by bulb location and reflection. so by stratigicly placing stobe heads, Or LED heads you can maximize your output. Now this placment soley depends on your make and model, and of course every light is different. So as advice. Location location location. Now for tooting my own horn. I frequently use sound off products. and have used both their LEd hideway kits and their unversal Led hide aways. as well as there undercover series stobe tubes. I recomend the universal LED hideaways. They have interchangable lenses to direct your light where you need it to be most effective depending on the placement. the other great feature, the flasher modles are in-line. very easy instal, very easy wireing and great results... 


2 cents worth.. turns out to be a book


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

skferreri;1104114 said:


> Has anybody ever put there strobes in the reverse light.I have a 2010 and the reverse light is very small,wondering if they will fit.


i have done dozens.....yes they do....people will tell you that you cant or that they will melt...they are wrong...

and you guys saying led HAW are brighter than strobes are crazy...


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

Any pics??


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

here are my Vertex's...as you can see the "amber" color is more of a yellow


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

And when your lights are on you cant see them can you? This is why I put mine in the turn/marker lights.



dirt digger;1108160 said:


> here are my Vertex's...as you can see the "amber" color is more of a yellow


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

nope can't see them at all...looking back I should have put them in the turn signals but those Dodge headlights are a pain to drill with their double walls


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree. The Dodge headlight is a pain. I put mine down in the fog lights too. For the question about the reverse lights. You can put them there as long as they are amber. No other color.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Are those cab lights LEDs? If so I got a crazy cool idea for ya!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

dirt digger;1109404 said:


> nope can't see them at all...looking back I should have put them in the turn signals but those Dodge headlights are a pain to drill with their double walls


Thats what I figured. We just put a 2011 F-350 in service at the station and they put the led in the marker/blinker. Can't see it for anything because of the angle, it doesn't reflect off of the back of the light housing. oops. there goes $300 down the pisser.. I will try and get a video of it and post it.


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

Any one have any pics of a install of soundoff universal leds on a 2010 ford. The guys that i brought the truck to said they cant put the leds in the reverse light.(not enough room) Any pics would be awesome!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

skferreri;1113777 said:


> Any one have any pics of a install of soundoff universal leds on a 2010 ford. The guys that i brought the truck to said they cant put the leds in the reverse light.(not enough room) Any pics would be awesome!!


We have a 2011 F-350 at the station. I'm not sure of the brand but thats where our led set up is. I will try to get some pics today and post them. There amazingly bright


----------

